# Heyy!



## Morstyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Heyy, i'm Jordan and a member of the NMC.

ima stick around x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Morstyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Heyy, thanks  x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,Jordan.How are you,hows Grandad?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## Morstyle (Aug 8, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Hi,Jordan.How are you,hows Grandad?


Hey Sarah  Im fine thanks and Grandad is fine. How are you, I havnt been to a show in a while!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm very well thank you.I haven't been to many shows either,it's been a difficult year and I understand you have moved away.Hopefully we will meet up in the near future.Glad your Grandad is well,send him my regards.


----------



## Morstyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, living in Wales now  I'll be coming to some more shows though, My Grandad told me to send his regards back  x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hey welcome to the forum


----------



## Morstyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, thanks guys! x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome! This is by far the best mouse forum I have found. Very kind people here - and no business of mods having to 'approve' posts and members not being able to send messages..


----------



## Morstyle (Aug 8, 2010)

Heyy yeh i agree, this forum is friendly! x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey welcome


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

So it's a little belated but welcome to the forum


----------

